# Looking At A 23roo



## wade2006

Hello to all, just joined to learn about our favorite trailer before totally taking the plunge









We are currently looking at a 23ft roo. We have a 2000 Tahoo, 5.3 vortec 4x4, tires 285 50 R 20. We are both new to the travel trailer world, so any and all advice and suggestions will be gladly taken. We've been told we will need the break system put into the truck and and equalizer system. Do all equalizer systems have the anti sway system too? What kind price should we expect to pay. The trailer is a 2007.

I've pulled horses, but the TT world is new to me. Do we need to install antisway bars also?

This site is great and I'm sure I will spend tons of time reading this site. Thanks for everyones great information. 
We are live in Az and plan on camping around the state, maybe Cali, and maybe Oklahoma. Any suggestions?

We will be traveling with a 8yr old boy, 5 year old German Shepherd and 7 year old dashund. Should be fun and interesting.

Thanks to all, R


----------



## skippershe

Hi ok2az















to Outbackers! 

We have the 28krs and it has been a total joy in our lives








It enables us to bring any and everything with us when we go camping. We haven't hauled our quad or my husband's Harley in it yet, but plan to take the quad with us to the 2007 Western Region Outbackers Rally in Zion this summer. 
Be sure to check out the rally information, it's going to be a wonderful time and we'd love to have you join us once you become new Outback owners.

I'm no expert on tow vehicles, but others here will jump in and give you advice on that.
As far as the brake controller, most here will tell you to go for the Prodigy which is around $99.00 or less and your dealer can easily install it. You should probably work that into your deal.

The Equalizer hitch system is one that we upgraded to from the one that the dealer included in our sale. Since you are going with a toy hauler, you could probably get away with the 1,000 lb system, but would probably want to go with the 1200/12,000 lb bars just in case. This system is a weight distribution/anti sway system, so it has everything you need to tow safely. Tell your dealer that you want nothing less than the Equalizer. You can find it at the great price of $399.00 at RVWholesalers.com Free shipping to your door and very easy to install yourself if you need to.

Go to Equalizer Hitch where you can view their installation video online and see exactly how it works.

Also, see if you can get an electric tongue jack included with your Outback. Ask for the Atwood 3500...It's also one of the best things we have added to our Roo...makes life alot easier.

As far as pricing goes, Call Marci at Lakeshore RV  (231) 788-2040 and tell her that Outbackers.com sent you.
She will give you a very good base price to work with, which you can use as bargaining power with your local dealer. Or, you may find that their price works for you and decide to pay the delivery fee to have it brought to your home...I believe it's around $1.25 per mile added to the cost of the TT.

Whew!
Hope this information is helpful,
Please keep us posted on your progress








Dawn


----------



## mswalt

Welcome! You'll love your new Outback.

Yes, get the weight distribution system Yes, get the Prodigy brake controller. Yes, get the anti-sway. If you pick up an Equalizer system or many of the others, the anti-sway is built in. I'd check to see if the dealer would throw one in. Many do!

Once you get the trailer, take it to an empty parking lot and practice backing up to get accustomed to the difference is turn ratios and viewing angles.

Did I mention, you're gonna love the Outback?

Mark


----------



## Carey

Hi and welcome! What is your rear end ratio? I have 265/60/20 on my dodge. They are 33" tall. What is your tire height in inches? Maybe yours is about the same 285/50. We need to know that and the gear ratio to find out what your final drive is. The final gear ratio is extremely important.

I have a 23 roo also. I paid 17500 in Iowa. Ive seen postings here as low as 16900 or a bit less. Check lakeshorerv.com I bought mine at lichtsinn.com.

Let us know!
Carey


----------



## jnlswain

Welcome, ok2az,
We also live in Az and own a 28krs. We have camped in Cal, Rocky Point Mexico, and in the Az moutains and desert. It's all good!
Other have given you good advice on pricing and equipment, and if you follow it, you'll be well equipped and get a good deal.
We bought ours at RV Traders in Mesa, and felt we got a good deal. The service has been fantastic also.
Good luck in your dealings.

John


----------



## campmg

Welcome to Outbackers.

Glad to see another member from AZ. Skippershe summed it up pretty well regarding the Prodigy and Equalizer. I have both and pleased with their results.

Where are you shopping for your Outback? Is it the dealer in Mesa (I won't mention the name)? A few of us on here made the trip to Tucson and purchased from Ruthrauff RV. Give them a call, ask for Wally, and tell them Mitch sent you. He drives a straight forward deal and was nice to work with. It was well worth my time driving from the Phoenix area.

Please shoot me a PM if you want more info. Good luck to you.


----------



## willie226

Welcome, ok2az,









willie


----------



## jlbabb28

Welcome









Outback roo's are still the best for the money I think.

Jeff


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.


----------



## RizFam




----------



## wade2006

Thanks to all of you who have welcomed us and who have given some great information. We will be traveling to Tucson to pick up our new 23Kargaroo this week (Thanks Mitch). The information on this site is the best. It has helped up so much in making the decisions we have.

You are all a great bunch of Outbackers!!! How many are from Arizona and Oklahoma??

Thanks again for everyone's input. Ronda and Virgil


----------



## skippershe

Hi Ronda and Virgil,

Glad we could be of help








I see by your signature that you went with the Equalizer and Prodigy...good choice!

Congratulations on becoming new Outback owners! Please make sure to let us know when you bring her home.

See you in Utah!


----------



## Moosegut

Congratulations and welcome aboard.







You're gonna love it.

Scott


----------



## ARzark

Welcome to Outbackers! As you have found out, there are some great people on here!
Best of luck picking up your new 'Roo


----------



## tdvffjohn

ok2az said:


> Thanks to all of you who have welcomed us and who have given some great information. We will be traveling to Tucson to pick up our new 23Kargaroo this week


Congradulations and Good Luck









I know you think we all know what your trailer looks like, but part of the unwritten membership rules are to post a pic of the new trailer with the tow vehicle









John


----------



## wade2006

I'm a pic fanatic and takes lots of pics. As soon as we get the trailer home and situated I will get a pic and post it. We are really excited and hope to have a wonderful new adventure in front of us. I hope the dogs do ok. It will be so nice for us to be able to get away from the huge city of Phoenix. We are from a small town in Oklahoma and sometimes the traffic, people, and craziness gets overwhelming.

Thanks again for everyones support and wonderful advice.

Ronda


----------



## Oregon_Camper

ok2az said:


> I'm a pic fanatic and takes lots of pics. As soon as we get the trailer home and situated I will get a pic and post it. We are really excited and hope to have a wonderful new adventure in front of us. I hope the dogs do ok. It will be so nice for us to be able to get away from the huge city of Phoenix. We are from a small town in Oklahoma and sometimes the traffic, people, and craziness gets overwhelming.
> 
> Thanks again for everyones support and wonderful advice.
> 
> Ronda


It's not just Phoenix...just about everywhere is getting overwhelming these days....except in my Outback in some tucked away campsite. Ahhhh


----------



## Rubrhammer

Welcome. You will find this to be a friendly place.
Bob


----------



## wade2006

Well we will be going to Tucson on Saturday to pick up our new 23 kargaroo from Wally. We can't wait!!! Our son and I weren't hip on camping, actually refused to camp in a tent. But now we are all for camping!!! Can't wait!!
R and V


----------



## jlbabb28

Again Welcome to the site and you will love the camping in the Outback.

Dont forget to check the rally stuff that you may be able to attend. Oh Dawn you're slipping they are only a state away.

Rally information in 3...2...1...

Jeff


----------



## skippershe

jlbabb28 said:


> Again Welcome to the site and you will love the camping in the Outback.
> 
> Dont forget to check the rally stuff that you may be able to attend. Oh Dawn you're slipping they are only a state away.
> 
> Rally information in 3...2...1...
> 
> Jeff


Jeff,

Please see post #2 on this thread


----------



## jlbabb28

skippershe said:


> Again Welcome to the site and you will love the camping in the Outback.
> 
> Dont forget to check the rally stuff that you may be able to attend. Oh Dawn you're slipping they are only a state away.
> 
> Rally information in 3...2...1...
> 
> Jeff


Jeff,

Please see post #2 on this thread








[/quote]

You were so suttle...... Easy to miss sorry









Jeff


----------



## skippershe

But just in case...








Hi ok2az









Don't forget to check out the 2007 Western Region Outbackers Rally 
We'd love to have you join us!

How'd I do Jeff?


----------



## jlbabb28

skippershe said:


> But just in case...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ok2az
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget to check out the 2007 Western Region Outbackers Rally
> We'd love to have you join us!
> 
> How'd I do Jeff?


Now thats what were used to!









Jeff


----------



## campmg

You're welcome Ronda. Hope your trip to Tucson goes well. Let me know if you want any campground tips around the state.

Mitch

p.s. can you keep the Outback at your house or do you have to store it somewhere?


----------



## wade2006

campmg said:


> You're welcome Ronda. Hope your trip to Tucson goes well. Let me know if you want any campground tips around the state.
> 
> Mitch
> 
> p.s. can you keep the Outback at your house or do you have to store it somewhere?


Campground tips would be nice. Not looking forward to going down to Tucson in the rain. We are going to keep the trailer at the house for now. We looked for somewhere to store it but that was fruitless. I would like to find a cover storage for the summer because of how hot it gets. We do not have a home owner association so that makes it really nice. We are getting excited about the new tt. I'm sure it will bring us lots of fun and many memories!

Ronda


----------



## Katrina

Congrats and welcome Ronda


----------



## wade2006

Well it is official!! We are the proud owners of a 23KRS Outback. We love our new outback. It is now home and parked in its spot by the house. We are getting excited about our first outing. Thanks to each and everyone of you for all the wonderful information. The equalizer hitch was great and it really helped the way the truck and trailer handled, even with the winds between Tucson and Phoenix. We got the prodigy brake control also.

We purchased our trailer from Ruthrauff RV in Tucson and it was well worth the drive down. They are great!!! Wally--the owner, Jennifer--finance, Mark---completes the PDI and answers the 5 million questions we had. They are a great bunch!!!! (Thanks Mitch) They said to tell you hi and thanks for the business!!! I told them to check out outbackers.com.

Well we will be getting all our stuff for the trailer put in the trailer and get it ready for our first trip next weekend. I'll try and get a pic on here so everyone can see it. I may have to have some help with that!

Thanks again!!!
Ronda and Virgil
















Outbackers are great!!!


----------



## skippershe

Congrats on your new Roo!









Here's to many fun years ahead...

See you in Utah








Dawn


----------



## wade2006

Well we took our new 23ft Kargoroo out this weekend. We had a great and relaxing time! Virgil pulled the trailer and did a great job!!







The dogs were happy and enjoyed the camping. My German Shepherd did ok, just didn't want to be left in the TT without being able to see out or know where I was. She was happy to be the camp ground watch DOG!









We are planning our next trip. Thanks for everyones help and input.
Ronda an Virgil


----------



## old_tidefan

Glad you had a great first trip. Oud first couple were good reminders of what we had forgotten.....Enjoy the new roo


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Congrats on a successful first outing. You didn't mention problems during the trip. Come on spill the beans...you had to do a few things wrong the first time out.

For me...I pulled and pulled and pulled on my awning, until YGuy (previous owner) simply walked over, flipped the locking lever and then walked away. Funny...it pulled down with hardly any effort then.


----------



## wade2006

Ok, I'll tell you more about the trip. DH and I did really well. We are quite a team. I had taken the day off so I could get things loaded into the trailer. Of course, I forgot a few things, but nothing we couldn't live without or our friends didn't have. Since I've pulled trailers before getting us hooked up and ready to go went well. DH pulled the trailer and did great!! We had to adjust our brake controller before returning. The only real mishap we had was I ran to town with our friend and had put our German Shepherd in the trailer. When she seen me get my purse and head out the door she had a freak out. She scratched the door and ripped the screen. So yes we had a mishap and I felt horrible. Other than that everyone had a great time. The German Shepherd loved hanging out at the camp and watching out for everyone. We park our trailer next to our house. I back it in and I sware everyone was trying to irritate me. The neighbor's child parked his truck in the street and the other neighbor's child decided to skateboard in front of me while I was trying to get the trailer straight and the sister was parked in front of my drive. Well we have to get the trailer in between the cable box and the basketball goal. DH is a great director! I got the trailer about an inch from the basketball goal, so I had to get it straightened around all the obsticles. Well I was backing it in and DH was guiding me. As I get the truck over the curb DH says stop. Well the weight of the trailer kind of controlled the truck. I accidently hit DH with the trailer!!!







We are looking forward to our next trip, President's weekend.


----------



## BoaterDan

Let me get this straight, YOU back the trailer in while your hubbie gives directions? What's next, you running the barbeque?!


















ok2az said:


> Ok, I'll tell you more about the trip. DH and I did really well. We are quite a team. I had taken the day off so I could get things loaded into the trailer. Of course, I forgot a few things, but nothing we couldn't live without or our friends didn't have. Since I've pulled trailers before getting us hooked up and ready to go went well. DH pulled the trailer and did great!! We had to adjust our brake controller before returning. The only real mishap we had was I ran to town with our friend and had put our German Shepherd in the trailer. When she seen me get my purse and head out the door she had a freak out. She scratched the door and ripped the screen. So yes we had a mishap and I felt horrible. Other than that everyone had a great time. The German Shepherd loved hanging out at the camp and watching out for everyone. We park our trailer next to our house. I back it in and I sware everyone was trying to irritate me. The neighbor's child parked his truck in the street and the other neighbor's child decided to skateboard in front of me while I was trying to get the trailer straight and the sister was parked in front of my drive. Well we have to get the trailer in between the cable box and the basketball goal. DH is a great director! I got the trailer about an inch from the basketball goal, so I had to get it straightened around all the obsticles. Well I was backing it in and DH was guiding me. As I get the truck over the curb DH says stop. Well the weight of the trailer kind of controlled the truck. I accidently hit DH with the trailer!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are looking forward to our next trip, President's weekend.


----------



## wade2006

Well I've had horses all my life and since we don't ride horses everywhere we go we have to get them from point A to B somehow. I don't have any brothers so the next best thing was me. I've been pulling from a young age and backing was the funnest part for me. I'm not use to the width of the TT so it is a little challenging when you can't see on the sides of the trailer. When you don't have brothers you get to learn a lot more things!









Have a great weekend!!


----------



## skippershe

Hi ok2az








Hooray! Another horse lover







Got any pics??

I fell in love with them around the age of 5, and got my first horse when I was around 13. 
Later, with my second horse "Wink" shown below, I entered the exciting world of horse shows.

Skippershe circa 1977
Cross country course at Pebble Beach, Ca.


----------



## tripphammer

Welcome and Congrats from a fellow Rooer!























"The only real mishap we had was I ran to town with our friend and had put our German Shepherd in the trailer. When she seen me get my purse and head out the door she had a freak out. She scratched the door and ripped the screen. "

This should only be referred to as the "Canine breakin routine"







... something common to all of us who are lucky enough to have our dog do the breaking in for us. Then we don't have to blame someone else or ourselves. Sounds like it was really not that big of a thing.







Have you thought of a "warranty" reason for the screen tear yet? Nah, Lowes has all the things you'll need to fix it.









By the way, we of the male persuasion would appreciate it if you refrain from "taking out" one of our compadres with the TT.
















Take Care,
Tripp


----------



## wade2006

DH was with me. My friends DH forgot to get propane and the DW and I had to run to town and get it for their trailer. My DH said it was no big deal we can fix the screen. I'd like to figure out a way to put something on the bottom of the screen door so she can't do this again when the door is closed or if we want to open the outside door and leave the screen open. Any ideas??????????????????


----------



## H2oSprayer

skippershe said:


> As far as pricing goes, Call Marci at Lakeshore RV  (231) 788-2040 and tell her that Outbackers.com sent you.
> She will give you a very good base price to work with, which you can use as bargaining power with your local dealer.
> Dawn


Marci must be very busy as of late. One of my friends has been attempting to contact her since last Monday; a couple of unresponded to voice mails. He did get a great quote from Houlden RV. If you haven't found your roo yet, it may be worth a call to them.

(Edit: I guess that if I would have reread the entire thread, I would have seen that you found your Roo, congratulations and enjoy!!)


----------

